# Hobbytalk People Pictures



## sethndaddy

years on the board I thought it was time to post some of our own mugs here as opossed to little painted cars.
My first is of my wife and adorable Seth.


----------



## sethndaddy

and now, me and Sethy winding down at a recent wedding.


----------



## MARCUS

*Yeah....How About That!!!!*

Here's a pic of....some of my lovely crew!!!

That's Moyirah...my 1st Grand & Diane my baby girl......she's the singer, dancer & Actress of the family. I have 5 more kids.



Thx All!
RCR/PitMat


----------



## grungerockjeepe

why not? 

My halloween costume from last year--bonus points if you know who Im supposed to be

My stupid sense of humor

My 1:1 wheels


----------



## sethndaddy

Ash........lol


----------



## coach61

grungerockjeepe said:


> why not?
> 
> My halloween costume from last year--bonus points if you know who Im supposed to be
> 
> My stupid sense of humor
> 
> My 1:1 wheels


My name is Ash, housewares
love it..lol

coach


----------



## win43

grungerockjeepe said:


> why not?
> 
> My halloween costume from last year--bonus points if you know who Im supposed to be
> 
> My stupid sense of humor
> 
> My 1:1 wheels


I thought the second pic was you in costume as Tom Lowe selling his slot cars :freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

OK, we have some evil dead fans...I can keep my respect for you guys! 

Good one win!


----------



## win43

This is me just chilling. :dude: I might just be looking for another tree to hug.:jest:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Me and my big-azz slot car table.


----------



## JordanZ870

Here are a couple of pics....both a year or more old.

Yule clan pic and the TM and me.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Here ya go kids!*

Hi Gang :wave:
Here is a shot of me in my "office" a few years back. 











Larry

ps, I have lost 80# since that shot was taken. :woohoo:


----------



## fordcowboy

Here's Kelly & I in 2003 on Valentine's Day.

--fordcowboy


----------



## Slott V

Racing at Putnam Park back in the Viper Club days:










Super Chevy Show a few years ago with my ride and co-pilot at Route 66 Raceway:










-Scott


----------



## Slott V

OK, I was digging around and just _had _to post this one. I made it 'safe' for the BBS.  From a 2006 NYE costume party at my GF's place.


----------



## Pete McKay

Before March 2007....










More or less since then.










Now tell me, who would you really rather buy a Ford from? 

"Buy this car or I'll come into your house and murder your family."


----------



## SuperFist

*SuperFist*















__________________


----------



## hojoe

I have pictures with and without. My wife prefers with the beard and after all she's the one that has to look at me. You pick which one you like and remember me that way.
hojoe


----------



## fastlap

Slott V said:


> OK, I was digging around and just _had _to post this one. I made it 'safe' for the BBS.  From a 2006 NYE costume party at my GF's place.


Scott, You lucky man. I would TRULY love to see the "unsafe" version.......:woohoo:

OK...here is a pic of yours truly at a car show last fall.


----------



## Montoya1

This is me relaxing at the in-laws one Christmas.


----------



## tjd241

*Here's looking at me....*

.... been doing a lot of yardwork lately. nd


----------



## SwamperGene




----------



## mking

*hiya from WA*

mike racing and w/ family


----------



## Yoshi Nagura

Grow your hair back Pete, the scars on your head are frightening.

Me at my sisters wedding, thanks to Petey for hosting.


----------



## bobhch

*Ginger got me this sign in Vegas...thanks Dear!*

Ginger (My Hot Wife) got this for me when in Vegas last time.



Montoya1 said:


> This is me relaxing at the in-laws one Christmas.


LOL...Relaxing with a clenched fist...nice pic Montoya1...har










Next time she is going to let me go too. :woohoo:

Bob...love all the pics...zilla

P.S. Nuther I know that is not you. lol


----------



## bobhch

*Me and my 1/1 Element...*

I miss this car  My 2003 Sunset Orange Pearl Honda Element with rims I had Powder coated white (still have them). Tradded this in for an Atomic Blue Metalic 2006 Element...loved the Orange...did I already say that? 



















The red 68 SS is my Best Friend from High Schools and this was Taken at his brothers house in Kansas. We drove down for the Good Guys show held at the Kansas Raceway track. Fun! My lucky SOB friend also has another Purple 68 RS Camaro, a 71 Metalic Blue El Camino (we used to do cookies in the school parking lot when it snowed in it, not now as it is a clean machine) and a Metalic blue 69 El Camino...he is a ******* in the sence he named his daughter, ready for this? Camy...El Camy no...aaaaaaah










When I got this Element had the same Element stripe (in white now) I designed put on...didn't get warm enough for a proper bond and came off at the car wash (the wand type...never the moving brush type)...gonna get it put back on this summer as they have my design on their computer. The summer sun is going to suck this bad boy on good this year...yeah!










Was lucky to find a pair of used 16s that matched my 18 powder coated rims! With no overtime for 2 years now...oh dang...glad I bought these when the cash flow was good.










I don't know any of these gals above but, know they would not want to be left out of this Kool thread...fastlap may know them thogh. Well all but, the gal holding the sign. LOL



















Should have just written a book and sold it. dang this is a long post...OMG it is late...almost 3:00 am and I gotta be at work at 7:00 am. ...oh dang!


Bob...Element nut...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*I gotta come clean....*

It's not the yardwork. Actually I switched from Parma 45's to fused BRP 95's. Wait 30 days or so... I sent JoeZ 2 Parma 120's.... he's gonna be *HUGE* ! nd

BTW: Bob don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## rudykizuty

Okay, so exactly a year ago this week, my wife and I buy a new GMC in the afternoon and then watch Peter Sellers' "Dr. Strangelove" that night. Next morning, we decided to stretch the new car's legs with a day trip to the Aberdeen Proving Grounds and the Army Ordnance Museum so we can see other great American made machinery and hug a bomb or two.......literally. That's the Mrs. in pic 1. That's me in pic 2. 

Being bankers, we are guessing that the arrow on the bomb is probably the result of some strange Federal law, like the one that requires braille on all of the drive-thru ATM's. 

As for the GMC, she's built for comfort and not speed. But she's a great ride.


----------



## Pete McKay

A few laughs for the day..


----------



## bumpercar88

The picture is a bit dated since Sean is now 15. In fact he would probably kill me for posting this!


----------



## afxgns

Pete McKay........
Thanks to you .....I'm also going to hell, 'cause I'm still Laughin'.

Like Jim Gafigan said,
"He's going to hell in two different religions"

You are just WRONG dude!

Tim Leppert


----------



## rudykizuty

Well, since the "never discuss religion" rule has already been broken, I offer this to ponder. 

In his day, Jesus was a bit of a boat rocker. Maybe these guys are enlightened and figured out that Jesus is also a disco fan. That would mean it's not blasphemy at all. Makes you think, huh? 

.........but I'll still probably burn for all the Floyd and Zeppelin I have.


----------



## afxgns

So is there another level of purgatory for those who choose Zappa, Metallica and Pantera?

Tim


----------



## bumpercar88

Yeah, it's filled w/ Donna Summer and Vanilla Ice!


----------



## roadrner

Still a great pic. LMAO too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:devil: rr


----------



## Pete McKay

Taken this afternoon, here are two more of the guys I race with but aren't HT members (they just won't get computers).










The Famous (infamous?) Hicks Brothers, David (middle) and James. They call us Los Hombres Gordos, the local Slot Car Mafia. All that is missing are the cigars and plates of pasta. 25 years ago these two were teenagers, I took them off the streets and out of the gangs they were in and started them racing. Both now own hobby related businesses and have families, something they may not have had if they were left to their own devices. Of all the guys I race with, I know all I have to do is make a call and they're both here with cars in hand.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Meet the Boys*

This is great opportunity to introduce the Boys at the Shop. From left to right, first is Jessie, with James second in line, identical twins since birth. Third is Happy Harry, you get the pictured, he's always excited about a build. Next is Chip with Boyd standing beside him. These two guys are in charge of most builds, at the shop. Then comes Mac, he's our tool guy. He keeps the shop running and looking good. AC is the parts guy that we couldn't do without. AC brings in all the big engines and speciality parts. Kneeling down is Wheiler, our main tire, rim, and chassis guy. Wheiler also does some painting. All the guys are pretty talented, so they swap up jobs from time to time. Last but not least is Asphalt, the shop dog. Hope you enjoyed meeting the boys. RM


----------



## tomhocars

Randy, I was right.You are nuts.Tom


----------



## jstudrawa

Pete McKay said:


> Taken this afternoon, here are two more of the guys I race with but aren't HT members (they just won't get computers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Famous (infamous?) Hicks Brothers, David (middle) and James. They call us Los Hombres Gordos, the local Slot Car Mafia. All that is missing are the cigars and plates of pasta. 25 years ago these two were teenagers, I took them off the streets and out of the gangs they were in and started them racing. Both now own hobby related businesses and have families, something they may not have had if they were left to their own devices. Of all the guys I race with, I know all I have to do is make a call and they're both here with cars in hand.


LOl, that's not very nice, Pete! Gordos...not nice.


----------



## Pete McKay

...usually Corona's and Taco Bell. 

About 15 years ago we bet the manager of a local Taco Bell the 3 of us could eat 50 crunchy taco's, if we failed we would pay twice the amount for the tacos. We ate the 50, plus 3 orders cinnimon crispa's, a burrito and about 5 refills each of diet Pepsi. This guy is now a district manager for Taco Bell and our picture is still (to my knowledge) in the back of that store with a "Do Not Bet Taco's with these guys" warning written under it. That's how we got the nick name.


----------



## rudykizuty

afxgns said:


> So is there another level of purgatory for those who choose Zappa, Metallica and Pantera?
> 
> Tim


I don't know. Maybe the enlightened dudes in the pic know the answer.


----------



## BKracer

rudykizuty said:


> Well, since the "never discuss religion" rule has already been broken, I offer this to ponder.
> 
> In his day, Jesus was a bit of a boat rocker. Maybe these guys are enlightened and figured out that Jesus is also a disco fan. That would mean it's not blasphemy at all. Makes you think, huh?
> 
> .........but I'll still probably burn for all the Floyd and Zeppelin I have.


i like Steven Hyde's comments on that; he said"if GOD had not wanted me to wear this(Zeppelin)t-shirt,he would not have made them ROCK so good!"rock on and god bless rudy!!


----------



## BKracer

*BOO!its me!!*

heerz a self portait and a picture of the crew at the 2003 USGP.then,Ross B just signed the program!!and....The Dog...not nec..in that order ooops!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Credit*

Tom, I was just giving credit to where it's due. How about the boys at Bel-Air Garage??? They need a little credit don't they??? I've seen their work!!! RM


----------



## rudykizuty

LOL Thanks for the kind words, BK !!


----------



## Scafremon

bobhch said:


>


Dude! You are HOT!

I am SO rethinking this heterosexual thing.



Hi Bob.


----------



## Marty

*Me in the Christmas present my Aunt sent me*

I told her I wanted slot cars!

Marty


----------



## tomhocars

Marty,Just as your picture popped up on the screen,my 4 yr old Grandson walked in.His image of the Easter bunny has been ruined.Wait till I tell Dave what you have done. Tom P.S. He did think it was funny.


----------



## sethndaddy

jeez louise, what have I started.
I'm still a little ticked as I haven't seen a Coach or Bill Hall pic yet.
We all knew Joez was the mullet king, and now it seems Scaf is crawling outta da closet, what next, LMAO.


----------



## bobhch

*Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum Thanks?*



Scafremon said:


> Dude! You are HOT!
> 
> I am SO rethinking this heterosexual thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bob.


Thanks....Uuuuuuuuuuum I think...LOL


----------



## afxgns

BKracer said:


> heerz a self portait and a picture of the crew at the 2003 USGP.then,Ross B just signed the program!!and....The Dog...not nec..in that order ooops!!


If That's who I think it is. You are awsome.

Long live Dimebag

Tim Leppert


----------



## coach61

sethndaddy said:


> jeez louise, what have I started.
> I'm still a little ticked as I haven't seen a Coach or Bill Hall pic yet.
> We all knew Joez was the mullet king, and now it seems Scaf is crawling outta da closet, what next, LMAO.



if I ever get to stay home for a bit I will post one up, mind ya its hard to find one with my clothes on...


Coach


----------



## WesJY

Here is a ugly pic of me and my son toby - he is 3 now. Don't get all gay up on me like you did to my good friend bob!!!! LOL.. 

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*nonsense Wes...*

It's a *great* pic. Looks like you 2 are having a blast. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## MARCUS

*Keep The Picture Coming!*

:wave:Come Hobby Talk Family. Keep those beutiful faces coming in. Even if they do have hair on them, bald headed, no heads.....keed the coming. LOL

IT"S ALL GOOD!!! :woohoo:

Thx All!


----------



## Rawafx

Here are a few pictures of my ugly mug(if they'll download...)

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## rudykizuty

sethndaddy said:


> jeez louise, what have I started.
> I'm still a little ticked as I haven't seen a Coach or Bill Hall pic yet.
> We all knew Joez was the mullet king, and now it seems Scaf is crawling outta da closet, what next, LMAO.


I propose a new rule.....no posts without a legit self portrait to go with it. This means you too, Scaf. Umm, provided you've gotten over Bob, that is. 

Whaddayathink, Seth? It's your thread.


----------



## BKracer

afxgns said:


> If That's who I think it is. You are awsome.
> 
> Long live Dimebag
> 
> Tim Leppert


yes it's the inscrutable Mr.Braun!!the ticket holders that year were sent pit "walk through" passes for thursday morning.they had ribbon baracades set up right on the yellow line,so i says to the wife "let's stake out the ferrari pits" farther down pit lane,the willams team opened up, fired up the t-car engine and revved it up a bit!then mclarens.then this happened............................................................................................darrell,a cowboy from hell gone home.rest well.....


----------



## BKracer

...........the lads rolled out the car(to thunderous applause!!)and proceeded to practice tire changes for 15 minutes!!!!!!the grin on the face of the fellow up front on pic#3 is due to the fact that there were 1500 poeple directly behind me who ,like myself,roared every timethey completed a change!!!those boys were rock stars that day!!!sorry off topic had to share that.


----------



## MARCUS

I love F1 cars! Bettween slot & RC Cars, I have about 15 of them total....including a Kyosho 1/* Formula One AWD Nitro version.

Thx!


----------



## bobhch

rudykizuty said:


> I propose a new rule.....no posts without a legit self portrait to go with it. This means you too, Scaf. Umm, provided you've gotten over Bob, that is.
> 
> Whaddayathink, Seth? It's your thread.


Rudy,

Man you broke your own suggestion rule already...I got lots of pics so, not a problem for me.










This is a picture from last year. Go Packers!! 

Bob...stop looking at me that way...zilla (LOL)


----------



## Scafremon

rudykizuty said:


> I propose a new rule.....no posts without a legit self portrait to go with it. This means you too, Scaf.


Okay....but fair warning: Pics of me have been known to cause nightmares.


----------



## 2.8powerranger

seems like all my pics from my digi cam are 1.5 m.b...how the heck do i change it to 500 so i can post pics ,i,m camera illiterate and attachment illiterate LOL


----------



## rudykizuty

2.8powerranger said:


> seems like all my pics from my digi cam are 1.5 m.b...how the heck do i change it to 500 so i can post pics ,i,m camera illiterate and attachment illiterate LOL


You can scale them down using MS Paint. Works for me.


----------



## bobhch

*Pics are Kool so, I will help you out...Photobucket!*



2.8powerranger said:


> seems like all my pics from my digi cam are 1.5 m.b...how the heck do i change it to 500 so i can post pics ,i,m camera illiterate and attachment illiterate LOL


I sent you a P.M. that should help you out....Photobucket is free and easy!










Feel free to ask any questions if needed but, try Photobucket first and if you have troubles just knock....I will answer. 

Bob...pics are Kool...zilla


----------



## rudykizuty

Bob,
I posted pics earlier in the thread. Nonetheless, here's another. This one is of my daughter and I on the ferry to Ocracoke on the Outer Banks, N.C. a few years back.


----------



## 2.8powerranger

*bow hunting in a stand*









and heres me with the boys and my 72 firebird last year
IMG]http://i282.photobucket


----------



## 2.8powerranger

and my boys and i picking up the firebird last year


----------



## win43

After seeing some of the pics, it just confirms what I already suspected: 
SLOT CAR PEOPLE ARE NUTS!!!:thumbsup: Not your ordinary nuts....but CERTIFIABLY NUTS!!!!!!!!:woohoo: Love the pics!! Keep them coming.
ROTFLMAO!!!! Who knew Jesus was Disco.


----------



## 2.8powerranger

Thanks guys for the help! got er done,,,Bob ,, are you the cash cab guy ?great group of folks here .nice to put faces with names.


----------



## martybauer31

Here's one of me and my buddy camping last year.....


----------



## Slott V

*Almost forgot-*

I did this back in 2001 to help put faces to names on the bulletin boards. Not many of the faces on my site are still around but there may be a few you can recognize. I noticed I even included "The Hankster". -lol

-Scott

Who's Who on the web?
http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_on_the_Web/Who_s_Who_/who_s_who_.html


----------



## gear buster

OK Marty.. Now I had to buy a new keyboard...Thanks alot bud..:thumbsup:
As I was lookin through the new pics I came across your photo.
AS I enlarged I was takin a drink of coffee.. And you know the rest...LMAO
Thanks again..

Ed,
Coach and Bill did put up a pic of themselves.. They are vampires..You have to look close. They don't photo well..LOL


----------



## sethndaddy

Ed,
Coach and Bill did put up a pic of themselves.. They are vampires..You have to look close. They don't photo well..LOL[/QUOTE]


As old as vampires maybe......


----------



## bobhch

*Nice Firebird 1/1 fun....Zooooooooooom, Screeeatch...etc...*



2.8powerranger said:


> Thanks guys for the help! got er done,,,Bob ,, are you the cash cab guy ?great group of folks here .nice to put faces with names.


Glad to help as photos really help put ideas with words here...HT rules and so does everyone that post here. 

This thread Rocks!

Scott (Slot V),

Slotta Thighs...man she is HOT! Is she real...doubt it but, we can dream. Would make a great wall poster in the slot car room. 

*light bulb lights up* BING, BING...Wouldn't it be great to have a 12 month Calendar of Hot Babes (ones who in real life wouldn't give any of us slot guys a second look...YEAH!) in skimpy bikinis Racing, building and collecting slot cars? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now would be the time to start if it is going to get done by Christmas...har










Picked this gal out for my "me" page because, she is drinking and on a crazy drunk stupper night...maybe....just maybe...naw not even then plus....I am married to Ginger so, ...It is fun to LK still...I may be getting older but, I am not dead either.










Bob...Yeah hold that pose *snap,snap,snap*...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

We still have not seen a pic of yer TM, Bob! Post up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

Wow, someone else with a Sony Mavica MVC-FD75!!! Great old cameras!


----------



## AfxToo

> Who's Who on the web?


Thanks for saving me a trip to the post office...


----------



## bobhch

*O.K. here is Ginger...*



joez870 said:


> We still have not seen a pic of yer TM, Bob! Post up! :thumbsup:


Joez,

Here we are in St. Louis for the Elment Owners Club National meet 2 years ago...last year it was in Las Vegas...yeah baby!










I know you just wanted to check out Gingers HTERS...well you can look but, only eye get to touch! 

Bob...yeah they are huge...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

love the Hooters orange shirt too Bob.

Hey Bob, where there any other people at the Element owners convention, or just you two..........lmao.


----------



## JordanZ870

Oh, who are the people in your neighborhood?
In your neighborhood?
Say, who are the people in your neighborhood?
The people that you meet each day

Oh, a slot-head is a guy
who makes his TM cry
He don't hang out in the bars
But he keeps buying little cars

Oh, who are the people in your neighborhood?
In your neighborhood?
Say, who are the people in your neighborhood?
The people that you meet each day

Oh, the TM is the wife
of a guy that needs a life
She will hide cash today
slot-head finds it anyway

Oh, who are the people in your neighborhood?
In your neighborhood?
Say, who are the people in your neighborhood?
The people that you meet each day

The Element driver is a guy
who makes his econo-box fly
He will drive many a mile
to buy blinger wheels with style

Oh, who are the people in your neighborhood?
In your neighborhood?
Say, who are the people in your neighborhood?
The people that you meet, when you're walking down the street..... each day!

GREAT picture, BOB!:thumbsup:

But an Element owners club? A NATIONAL meet? LOL OMG!
(Hi Ginger! :wave: )


----------



## bobhch

Well here we are at a local Nebraska event camping. All 3 of us.lol










This is from a EOCer that I met in St. Louis for the meet. He is IRV.










I then put this on my 3rd brake light...HAR It makes me laugh when I hit the brakes. 

(can't find picture right now but, is a sticker that I had made to go over the lens" I MET IRV"...will take a picture of it later and post it here)

Joez that is a great song. Heck you and Coach should work together on his next book.

Bob...Guys with Mullets are people in our neighborhood...zilla


----------



## jack0fall

Here is me walking my little girl "Fred" down the isle the 26th of April. They decided to make the Dads "special" for the wedding...










Dig the classic Zoot Suit watch chain hanging out of my left pants pocket... It was a great time.

Jeff


----------



## hankster

OK, sounds like fun. Here's a pic from last year when I had my adventure out West. Notice the cast on the right foot.... and the cause for me to head back to Kzoo.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

hankster said:


> OK, sounds like fun. Here's a pic from last year when I had my adventure out West. Notice the cast on the right foot.... and the cause for me to head back to Kzoo.


If you had your lucky HT Avatar pic hat on I bet you never would have hurt your foot.:wave:


Mike(Ice9)


----------



## hankster

OK, here's one with no hat! This is at Dunraven Pass.


----------



## hankster

OK, who's making fun of Elements?????


----------



## bobhch

*Not me....*

Hank,

Not me...Elements Rock! Your Black one looks great...your realy blacked out everything. Nice job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Traded this one in for my 2006 Atomic Blue Metalic one...miss the Sunset Orange Pearl paint...oh dang!










Bob...love the box...zilla


----------



## coach61

*Moi'*

Seeing the rules say ya have to put your mug up to posy, now I can pick on ya all....

Dave


----------



## hankster

Shouldn't have done that Bob.... you know SOP is the fastest color!


----------



## ScottD961

Nobody is makin' fun of elemnets ! They're soo cute . By the way, do they run on gas or MILK!?? LOL ! No seriously they both look nice had to tease though guys , sorry


----------



## JordanZ870

bobhch said:


> 'snip' Hank,
> 
> Not me...Elements Rock! Your Black one looks great...your realy blacked out everything. Nice job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...love the box...zilla



Nice job?! What do you mean, Bob? I can STILL see it! :lol:


----------



## AfxToo

> Nobody is makin' fun of elemnets


Not true.  

They look like toasters on wheels. Put one up against a Scion XB and you have _Battle of the Boxy_ cars. Kind of like watching the sausage race at Miller Park.

So.... do you have to pay more to get them to paint the _whole car_?

Hee hee hee (all in good fun).


----------



## hankster

Pleeeeease.... don't insult me by comparing it to a Scion


----------



## ScottD961

Aw c'mon ! It looks like a Scion ! With all of the balck panels on it ,it should cost half as much to paint though. They have a new wind up version out now, did you know that? LOL


----------



## WesJY

Scion?? Element?? ohhh PLLEEAZZEEEEEEEE!!! My 1998 cherokee jeep sport (only has 91k on it and had it since new!) thats a REAL thing!!!  i am just messing with ya Hank and BOB!!! 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

WesJY said:


> Scion?? Element?? ohhh PLLEEAZZEEEEEEEE!!! My 1998 cherokee jeep sport (only has 91k on it and had it since new!) thats a REAL thing!!!  i am just messing with ya Hank and BOB!!!
> 
> Wes



Summer in Maryland....:roll:


----------



## WesJY

joez870 said:


> Summer in Maryland....:roll:


LOLOLOLOL.. 

Wes


----------



## mtyoder

Here ya go! My honey n her Hornet. me she n the AMX.


----------



## ScottD961

Awesome AMC rides you have there !


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Wes--You tell 'em!

MyToder--Sweet examples of All Makes Combined.


----------



## rudykizuty

Coach, 
The pic on the right is a lot more photogenic. Probably cause your not hiding your eyes in that one.


----------



## rudykizuty

mytoder, 

Ay Carumba!!!! I wouldn't have guessed that there were any Hornets even on the planet, let alone still running and looking that good. Way cool.


----------



## Bill Hall

*"Dis One Bwokens Gwampa!"*

This lil pixie wandered into the slot cave and and said "What doin gwampa?"

I sez, "lookin fer good stuff...wanna help?" She sez, "YEAH!" 

Pic'ed here showing gwampa the right way to test armatures. We went through about 50 er so ebay arms on a rainy afternoon. She picked out all the ones with flapping wires and tossed them into the bwoken (core) box. Then merrily poked comms with the red lead of the meter as we gradually weeded through them.

Beep beep beep..."Dat's a keeper gwampa!"


----------



## ScottD961

Bill that is too funny ! My youngest is six and still talks that way ! LOL !


----------



## coach61

Thats too sweet Gramps....Plus she is learning some life skills.. how to be a dedicated slot head....lol.. thanks for sharing it....


Dave


----------



## coach61

rudykizuty said:


> Coach,
> The pic on the right is a lot more photogenic. Probably cause your not hiding your eyes in that one.



More the way i feel too.. lol.. If you have ever coached football, you would know the shades are a tool of the trade.. saves kids the damage of 1. seeing my entire ugly face, 2.) save them from seeing the rage they instilled in me some days and 3.) allows me to check out Moms without being called a pervert.. lol....opps to late for that now...


Coach!


----------



## mtyoder

grungerockjeepe said:


> Wes--You tell 'em!
> 
> MyToder--Sweet examples of All Makes Combined.


All makes combined. Ha! If that was true it would be easier to find parts! I also have a Gremlin. The hornet and Grem are 72's the Amx is a 70'. the wagon is the only one with a crysler tranny and the bolt pattern on it is unique to amc. Nothing else interchanges, not correctly anyway. After 72 there were more parts that interchange, but nowhere near what a lot of people think. Jeep on the other hand was a real make mixer I think that's where the whole "All Makes Combined" thing came from. Ok that's too much useless info! Ramble ramble ramble rambler.......................


----------



## sethndaddy

Bill Hall said:


> This lil pixie wandered into the slot cave and and said "What doin gwampa?"
> 
> I sez, "lookin fer good stuff...wanna help?" She sez, "YEAH!"
> 
> Pic'ed here showing gwampa the right way to test armatures. We went through about 50 er so ebay arms on a rainy afternoon. She picked out all the ones with flapping wires and tossed them into the bwoken (core) box. Then merrily poked comms with the red lead of the meter as we gradually weeded through them.
> 
> Beep beep beep..."Dat's a keeper gwampa!"


Cute pic Bill, and someway similar to what I pictured you looking like. When my son gets interested in anything I'm doing its great.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

mtyoder said:


> All makes combined. Ha! If that was true it would be easier to find parts! I also have a Gremlin. The hornet and Grem are 72's the Amx is a 70'. the wagon is the only one with a crysler tranny and the bolt pattern on it is unique to amc. Nothing else interchanges, not correctly anyway. After 72 there were more parts that interchange, but nowhere near what a lot of people think. Jeep on the other hand was a real make mixer I think that's where the whole "All Makes Combined" thing came from. Ok that's too much useless info! Ramble ramble ramble rambler.......................


Jeep actually stands for Just Empty Every Pocket! Har! Actually my chevy buddy back in Memphis was bragging about how cheap those are to maintain, but I always get the last laugh: front brake rotors for his '99 blazer were $180. For my '95 Wrangler I had, $62. And dont even get me started on how much easier my '00 is to work on than anything else thats all modern and computerized.

I thought AMCs cars used more cobbled up stuff than that. I know the auto trannys were either mopar or GM for the most part. The steering columns on all 3 of my CJs were GM parts, and the carbs were more or less motorcraft.

But hang onto that Gremlin, buddy. Those are so wierd theyre sweet. And in the town I grew up in, there was a guy who'd stalk the streets on weekend nites with a faded peepee yellow grem rockin either a 360 or 401. I saw that guy waste some real nice shiny new camaros and mustangs in the early 90s. My old '78 CJ-7 with swapped in 360 used to be able to sneak ahead of a few also. Till I hit 2nd in that 3spd then it was all done!


----------



## bobhch

*thanks for the smile...Elements rock...Jeeps are Sweet -2!*



WesJY said:


> LOLOLOLOL..
> 
> Wes


Joez and Wes, Summer in Maryland...har...LOL...you is crakin' me ups...

Bob...wants a Jeep -Jeep someday...zilla


----------



## [email protected]

*the only flag i fly!!!*

my portrait


----------



## T-Jet Racer

*Go Sporkracer!*

Here is my # 3 son, he just had a dance so he is in his best!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

How about it saying on the Side of your Honda : " Bad Element" ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## sethndaddy

1scalevolvo said:


> How about it saying on the Side of your Honda : " Bad Element" ?
> 
> Neal:dude:


I think it says that in alll their reviews, lol..........j/k guys


----------



## WarbirdTA

2.8powerranger,
Very nice looking Firebird Formula you have.
I love the early second gens.

George


----------



## AfxToo

> he only flag i fly!!!
> my portrait


citylights17, I don't quite know what to say. I'm truly moved and don't quite know what to say. What a powerful and heartfelt statement, made all the more poignant by the upcoming day of remembrance when we remember those who have made the ultimate sacrifice in service to our country. 

Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## MARCUS

Come on! We all know, that there's more members, than what we see here. Let get those beutiful face up and going. We're waiting!!!

Thx All!


----------



## bobhch

*Watch the birdy....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*

Here is a picture taken a couple weeks ago of me with a metal stand up at Gingers Grandmothers Old Folks home in Kansas.

You see this thing right away as you are pulling up. I told Ginger she had to take a picture of me standing next to it before we left.










Guess nobody wants to clean it...LOL

Bob...watch out for the birds...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Its a love hate thing...*



1scalevolvo said:


> How about it saying on the Side of your Honda : " Bad Element" ?
> 
> Neal:dude:


I just had the White Element door stickers put back on my 2006 Blue Element today...just Element. Note to self: Power washers are bad...hand wash instead.

Bad Element...is that Bad = Good like thats soooo bad or Bad like sucky? LOL

People either love it or hate it.

Bob...I am used to mixed reviews on my Boxy ride...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

any way to email a picture to here?


----------



## ScottD961

Who is the handsome devil with the white stripes?


----------



## gear buster

Scott,

Email it to someone else if you need one posted:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961

G B what do you mean, email it to another member than have them post it? I thought 'd put our faces up on here.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER

*Hi*

Hi, I Don't have a pic. But look like Peter Fonda in Easy Rider 10 years later.
And live on High I side High Voltage Rock&Roll even at being 50 this year.
AC/DC High Voltage -- on You Tube


----------



## tomhocars

I think that is one of te all time classic movie still shots,just like the one at dawn on Paradice Road in American Graffitti


----------



## BrentCorvette

*BrentCorvette*


----------



## eastside johnny

View attachment 63163


Angel Baby & Buster (A.K.A. East Side Johnny)


----------



## Rawafx

It looks to me like one of the wheels on the Corvette is on the wrong side. The design of the wheels is specific to each side of the car. Something to do with the drawing of the air over the brakes. A woman I knew when I lived in Chapel Hill, Linda Vaughn(no, NOT "Miss Hurst"....but built almost the same!!!) had new tires put on her 'Vette and the next time I saw the car I noticed that the tire dealer had put them on the wrong side!!! She took it back to the tire place and they said they wanted proof from the local Chevy dealer. So, she went to the dealer and they told her since the wheels had been put back on the car on the wrong side that IT VOIDED HER WARRANTY!!! She finally got the crap starightened out(and the wheels put on right) but it was a major hassle.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## gear buster

Good eye rawafx.. 
The wheels was designed to force air onto the brake system to help cool the brakes. No air on brakes could mean heat up or rotor warpage..
And the warrenty thing is right. The part was not replaced as factory so it would be a default of the owner on parts liability..


----------



## Slott V

Nice 'Vette. I wouldn't think the different fin direction would affect the brakes like you think. Not all wheels have that design so the fins are merely an added affect. I'd be more concerned that the VR tire on the rim is running backwards. Those tires are meant in run in one direction. There should be small arrows on the sidewall.


----------



## ScottD961

Rawafx , how about some pics of your Linda Vaughn ? LOL


----------



## Bill Hall

Slott V said:


> Nice 'Vette. I wouldn't think the different fin direction would affect the brakes like you think. Not all wheels have that design so the fins are merely an added affect. I'd be more concerned that the VR tire on the rim is running backwards. Those tires are meant in run in one direction. There should be small arrows on the sidewall.


'spose ya got yer right shoe on yer left foot too Scott! Hahahahaha!

Directional rims are an unfortunate fact. Never could see the light myself.

If ya check most of the factory or independent brake scoopage for cooling you'll notice that cool air is ducted to the inside of the backing plate where it can vent through the rotor passages and exit through the top edge.

Hmmmmmmm. 

Even without cooling duct assist most backing plates are ventilated thus allowing a minimum airflow. Apparently they found something during testing that significantly reduced brake temps and the directional wheel was born...but it always seemed counterintuitive to me to blow air in the opposite direction of the basic disc brake design. 

So if the front side of the rim is pressurized does that mean you wont have as much brake sludge on your rims? LOLOLOLOL!

My head hurts now...are my glasses on backwards????


----------



## win43

If the wheels are side specific..........how do you rotate yourtires??? :jest:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Easy! Avoid the brake*

Same way you always do....mash the far right pedal and release the far left pedal...tires rotate just fine! 

Seriously Jerry tire rotation is not an option for vehicles with directional tires and different sizes front and rear....should your vehicle have the same size directional tire all around they are just flipped front to back and back to front. 

For guys that are older than dirt ya might remember the five tire rotation when spares were actually tires and not glorified hemorrhoid cushions.

The old man used to always make me rotate in the spare! bastage! snaggufrassinmuthasnuffin> grumbling teenager mumbling under breath.


----------



## LDThomas

*delete*

delete


----------



## Gary#8

Ok, Here's a picture of me and the Lovely Princes Bride. Also the Watkins 
GarMar race facility where Dirt Oval and Road course races are held and a picture of our real slot car. Enjoy


----------



## Slott V

win43 said:


> If the wheels are side specific..........how do you rotate yourtires??? :jest:


There is no rotate. Front to back.


----------



## Bill Hall

Gary#8 said:


> Ok, Here's a picture of me and the Lovely Princes Bride. Also the Watkins
> GarMar race facility where Dirt Oval and Road course races are held and a picture of our real slot car. Enjoy


Love the dirt oval from sand track....very clever!


----------



## Marty

Great pics!

Awesoem idea with the dirt oval in the middle!

I am NOT a VW guy, but I do love dune buggies!

Marty



Gary#8 said:


> Ok, Here's a picture of me and the Lovely Princes Bride. Also the Watkins
> GarMar race facility where Dirt Oval and Road course races are held and a picture of our real slot car. Enjoy


----------



## Rawafx

Is anyone else old enough (like me) to have taken Driver's Ed. in high school and each student was required to change a tire on the school's Driver's Ed. car??? How about Pontiac Fiero GT's that came with different size tires on the front and back.....you could not rotate them because of this and they went through tires pretty fast???

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
w-S, NC


----------



## bobhch

*This thread is what it's all about!*

Just went through this whole thread tonight "again" and am glad to be a part of this Cool Club!

This is an old picture of my Nova I sold a couple years ago. It doesn't look like much but, it was mine. Huge Money Pit went to a good home and now is completely off frame restored. Could do 20 foot burnouts no problem with the 3:73 posi and 365 HP that got swapped out of this original 6 cyl Nova. 

Now it has a Big Block and still waiting to see it pull up in my driveway as promised by the new owner.

He has a VERY RARE 69 factory aluminum block Camaro (all #s match) along with some other nice cars. Lucky! 

He even brought over a bunch of Kool slot cars to show me that he had when he was a kid...lots of them...Lil red wagon...very nice stuff and didn't take any pics either...aaaaaaaaaaaaw man! Maybe he can bring the stuff over again and I can snap some pics. I swear he had a sidewinder brass ho chassis....he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and that is not a bad thing either.

Bob...not my real nose...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Bob, I like the box on the counter behind you. Does your mailman hate you too for having to deliver little boxes every day, lol.


----------



## bobhch

*He's lucky to have a job...lol*



sethndaddy said:


> Bob, I like the box on the counter behind you. Does your mailman hate you too for having to deliver little boxes every day, lol.


Well if he does I hope he doesn't go postal on me......aaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## ScottD961

Bob? thats NOT your real nose? LOL Had too.....


----------



## ScottD961

Nova looks solid , bet you miss it. I have an 84 Monte SS I could let go if you are interested. It's solid but it will need new doors. , totally gone on the bottom part over the rocker panels, doesn't show from outside too much.


----------



## allan k

hi its allan k in bethlehem. i sent u a private messege. love to know how far away u live. mabey we can meet . and i could buy some stuff in person. my tel is 484 767 9660 call thanx


----------



## ScottD961

Rawafx I took drivers ed in high school but we had older AMC products at our disposal. However being an alignment and suspension specialist for ten years you are right about the Fiero.


----------



## ScottD961

Allen K were you addressing me? I live a little north of Pittsburgh . I am @ 40 minutes from the Ohio Border. I didn't get a pm from you sorry.


----------



## Marty

Rawafx said:


> How about Pontiac Fiero GT's that came with different size tires on the front and back.....you could not rotate them because of this and they went through tires pretty fast???
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "Rawafx"
> w-S, NC


The 1970 AAR 'Cudas also had different size tires. However I think the rear tires wore out faster then the fronts.

I worked at Al Smith Chrylser/Plymouth during that time period. We had a customer that complained of a vibration in the front tires of his purple AAR. I balanced all the tires. He brought it back again with the same problem. I aligned the front end. Same thing. The service manager asked me to ride with the customer so I could feel the vibration. He took it out on the expressway, buried the speedometer needle, THEN TOOK HIS HANDS OFF THE STEERING WHEEL!!!:freak: The wheel vibrated ever so slightly and he is yelling "SEE! SEE THE WHEEL VIBRATE!!" We sent him down the road and he never came back, thank goodness.

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Marty said:


> . . . He took it out on the expressway, buried the speedometer needle, THEN TOOK HIS HANDS OFF THE STEERING WHEEL!!!:freak: The wheel vibrated ever so slightly and he is yelling "SEE! SEE THE WHEEL VIBRATE!!" We sent him down the road and he never came back, thank goodness.
> 
> Marty


Aaaaaaaahahahahaha -- Another classic example of how the customer is always wrong :lol:

Very wrong. :freak:


----------



## SplitPoster

Marty said:


> The 1970 AAR 'Cudas also had different size tires. However I think the rear tires wore out faster then the fronts.
> 
> I worked at Al Smith Chrylser/Plymouth during that time period. We had a customer that complained of a vibration in the front tires of his purple AAR. I balanced all the tires. He brought it back again with the same problem. I aligned the front end. Same thing. The service manager asked me to ride with the customer so I could feel the vibration. He took it out on the expressway, buried the speedometer needle, THEN TOOK HIS HANDS OFF THE STEERING WHEEL!!!:freak: The wheel vibrated ever so slightly and he is yelling "SEE! SEE THE WHEEL VIBRATE!!" We sent him down the road and he never came back, thank goodness.
> 
> Marty


OMG, I read this story to my cat while we were running vintage Aurora, and she fell out!



Cats are people too, if they feel like it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'd say that old style paw controller wore the cat out!!! Too much pump action!!! Maybe take a trigger controller, mount it to a plate, where she could step on it like a gas pedal...Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Your cat is awesome, SP!


----------



## ScottD961

Marty, how about the guy who I did an alignment for then came back the next day to complaign that his front passenger turn signal was blown out because of it? I gave him the bulb and sent him packing !


----------



## BrentCorvette

Yes the rims were on wrong, those pictures were taken by my uncle "Superfist" when I first bought it. It was owned by an 80yr old black jewish man on the south side of Detroit so that might explain why the rims were on wrong!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

80 year old black, jewish man.in a vette...........definatley not in my area of town.................how about you Coach??


----------



## sethndaddy

Sethie at my desk


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> its a people posting topic, so, Sethie at my desk


Man, Ed, what the heck are ya feeding him!  Look at him grow!:thumbsup:
I remember a pic ya posted of the squirt when he was still furniture-walking!


----------



## satellite1

My first car in 1961 - Ford Thunderbird -.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Me in my shop.








See more in slot car customizing - Underdog race shop
Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> Me in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more in slot car customizing - Underdog race shop
> Rich
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Dancing? You'd better get back to work. :devil: rr


----------



## joegri

*This is Me!*

On Wednesday and Friday nite chats, I can't put a face to the icon. So with the help of this mug, you can tell it's me. Also, misspelling words, you can tell it's me.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Slott V said:


> OK, I was digging around and just _had _to post this one. I made it 'safe' for the BBS.  From a 2006 NYE costume party at my GF's place.


Finally got around to looking in this thread. I see this pic and my first thought was.....

Well, actually my first thought was, "Nice stuffings."

But my SECOND thought was, "JESUS!!! He could be my twin brother!"


----------



## slotcarman12078

*What a day!*

Woke up at 3 am and couldn't fall asleep again, so i started digging into the lost threads and found this one. Of course when I went to put some pictures of my ugly muff on here, I couldn't find it... For four hours!! So here I go, just in time for everyone to see it before chat..I know I'm gonna hear it this time, or Friday nite!!!












Going any lower in this post is at your own risk!!! I will not be held responsible for pop being spit up on your monitor or keyboard, or beer,:drunk: or any other beverage for that matter, your lost dinner, fur balls on your snoopy PJ's, NADA!!! You have been warned!! :freak:











Two hours of sleep and back at my computer is not good for my complextion!!! I'm beat, not stoned officer!!! Honest!!!










OK so this isn't me, but at least it's finished, the last coat of future went on at 5:30 this am!!!












That's it for now..Hope I didn't spoil your dinner!! Like I said, Frank Zappa n' me were brothers from different mothers..I know...I heard his "Mothers"












Ok That one is cause Halloween is so close!!! C'mon Tracy!!! Lets see'em!! And I see you ditched your's too Mr. Goop!!! :thumbsup: HEHEHEHE!!!!


JoeD...or nutherjoe


----------



## coach61

Joe D.. do not ever do that again...lol


Coach!


----------



## ScottD961

Slotcar man ! Too Funny Now get some sleep will ya?! LOL


----------



## Andrij

*Me*

This is just an old pic of me and my gal, as you yanks would say.


----------



## resinmonger

Andrij said:


> This is just an old pic of me and my gal, as you yanks would say.


Does your gal have a sister?


----------



## ScottD961

resinmonger said:


> Does your gal have a sister?


OR two ? :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Scott,Lola...Lola, Scott....*

Hey res, maybe you should introduce your sister to scott!! She likes slotcars scott!! Everytime I see her she's around them!! Love that red dress too!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Make that 3! Oh and ya know, she's a dead ringer for the niteclub singer in the original Mad Max. And youre aussies too...


----------



## JordanZ870

Andrij said:


> This is just an old pic of me and my gal, as you yanks would say.


You two make a handsome couple, Andrij.:thumbsup: She likes slot cars too, yeah?


----------



## JordanZ870

nuther joe....heh..yer killing me! Nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*hahahahahah nice pics joe....very real...KOOL*

Joe,

RALMAO...you crack me up man...nice pics!

Our son Fletcher with a future PT Cruiser custom slot car. We were outside looking at the neighbors 1/1 scale PT Cruiser to get detail ideas. 

Fletcher likes cars ALOT!

Bob...speechless in Nebraska...zilla


----------



## MARCUS

Bump Bump....Yeah Boyyy!!!


----------



## Dslot

Hmm. Last real post with pic was 10-2008.

Can we bump this thread? We've got new members, and old members can post their new look, their kid, cat, car, TM, new doings, etc. It's fun. It's educational - who knew Doba doesn't really look like a caveman, or that LED-meister 'Nuther Joe is a dead ringer for Frank Zappa?

Bump. (I've got some pics around here somewhere ... )

Bump. ( ... now where ... ? ... )

-- D


----------



## Dslot

.
Okay. Got sidetracked for a couple of days, but here are my pix.:wave:

Carol got the coveted position of TM-for-life in her friend Pastor Kim's church a couple of months ago. It was supposed to happen on the lawn outside, but rain called the ceremony. 










Honeymoon got postponed until this week, but we're going in style. 

The trip will take us across west Texas, whose highways used to have the reputation of being America's autobahns - long, straight, unbroken concrete ribbons where the speed limits went largely unenforced by sympathetic local police. I hope it's still that way. 










This is my '06 Magnum R/T. It's a *station wagon!* It's a *muscle car!* It's a *gas-card shredder!!!* But I can't think of a better West Texas honeymoon highwaymobile. At least not one I can afford.

Hopefully the Maggie will be out of my system in six more months, and I'll trade it for something that's fun in a more fiscally sustainable way. 
But until then, _carpe diem,_ bubba. 

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice pics D!!!!! Like the wagon too, and fell in love with them until I sat in one. Not enough head room for a 6'4"er like me! Come on guys!!! Post up them pics!! Don't be bashful! :lol:


----------



## Dslot

I talked to a police Captain in Grand Junction CO (once he was satisfied that I was just confused, not drunk) about his Magnum cruiser. Apparently the standard cruiser in GJ is the Charger, and the Captains get Magnums to carry around special equipment. He said all the officers loved the Magnums, except the tall guys. The setback driver position and the gunslit windshield makes it tough for them to see the traffic lights at intersections - they have to hunch forward and look up. No prob for a normal-size guy (well, okay, maybe just a little bit on the short side) like me. .


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I love the Magnum, personally. Saw a triple black R/T with solid black wheels and loud dual flowmasters last week and it was a thing of beauty! Too bad there's no manual tranny offered, or Id have tried to find one...


----------



## Dslot

grungerockjeepe said:


> ...Too bad there's no manual tranny offered, or Id have tried to find one...


Well the Magnum _does_ have that Mercedes "Autoshift" transmission where you can put it in D and smack the lever left or right to shift down or up. 

But I have to say, it just makes me want a stick in a way I never wanted one when driving boring old conventional auto-transmissions-on-the-column all these years. Unbelievably, I have found myself at stoplights a few times, not moving when the light changed, because I had unconsciously moved the lever forward to "first", which, of course, is PARK.:freak: Twenty years after my last "four on the floor" car. Go figure.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

You guys see that episode of Overhaulin' where Chip Foose redid a Magnum wagon and put a charger nose on it? It looked awesome!!! :thumbsup: Now if he could get away with that with a Challenger nose....


----------



## slotnewbie69

i saw that one!it was actually the nose from a 300 wasn't it?natural flame by mike levalley?


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's been a while... maybe it was a 300. All I know is it kept me awake!!!! I couldn't fall asleep until that show was over!!


----------



## Dslot

I didn't like the front of the Magnum much - oddly reminiscent of the old Ferrari America from the '50s - so while I was waiting for the right one to turn up, I wondered if the Charger front fenders & grille could drop in. Did a photoshopped concept pic to see what it would look like. But now I don't think I'll take it any further - I've grown accustomed to its face...







The Marger: Magnum w/Charger fenders. (Nasty wheels on the stock photo I used.)


----------



## roadrner

I watched one of those customize shows on Discovery (i think) where they traded the front end of the 300 with the Magnum. Nice change.  rr


----------



## slotnewbie69

yeah it was a really nice look with the dressy 300 grill.really fine mesh and all shiny chrome.


----------



## bobhch

*Kinda off the subject here...LOL*

Here is a picture of me...Enjoy! 

After making lots of great $1 dollar off deals at the Swap Meet this Morning. A last minute. purchase was made & Ginger did not let me wear it to our daughters Brees 8th Birthday "Build A Bear" party. 

Fletcher Hurry up and take the picture already...waiting...still waiting....oh man...push the button on the right side towards the front..."SNAP"...lol Actualy Fletcher did a great job of taking my picture for this thread. Thanks Little Dude. 



















Have another Gold 55 Chevy, like the "Hellraiser Tom" that got done up with a Blower left inside me still. Another someday build.  

Bob...No you can't have the shirt off my back...zilla


----------



## Dslot

I'd rather have the Charger front end. The Magnum looks too much like the 300 as it is. That's good from the rear - the 300s and Magnums have beautiful hindquarters - but it's not so jolly from the front.

Actually, I wish Ford would bring out a Magnum-style sport-muscle-wagon version of the Mustang. The reincarnation of the Mustang is great looking.

-- D


----------



## WesJY

bobzilla!! you nasty boy!!! LOL!!! nice t-shirt!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

A challenger wagon would be cool!!!! 

Nice shirt Bob...I found a bargain and won't share it, but you can look at it and drool...Zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## old blue

Did anyone see the Barrett Jackson auction episode with the customized two door 2006 Charger? It was a 4 door, converted into a long two door. The color was a wild matte finish lime green with a Hemi under the hood. Below is a link:

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/appl...list.aspx?aid=343&sd=06/27/2010&ed=06/27/2010


----------



## MARCUS

Say What???


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*The Real Bad Dawgs*

These are the dawgs behind Bad Dawg Slot Cars .


----------



## joegri

dogs are the best, always happy to see you!those 2 pups look to be having a good life.


----------



## resinmonger

Cools dawgs, Bruce! :hat: :thumbsup:

Are they fond of resin bodies? My first dog would never miss a chance to "modify" green army men... :freak:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

resinmonger said:


> Cools dawgs, Bruce! :hat: :thumbsup:
> 
> Are they fond of resin bodies? My first dog would never miss a chance to "modify" green army men... :freak:


That's Max ( the 45 lb Pug )and Molly the normal size Boston Terrior . and no the have never touch a slot car ..yet


----------



## MARCUS

*New Pics Of Your Mugs...anyone?*

:wave:Sethdaddy, started this thing and I'm just revampimg it. A lot of us....thought this was a prety cool thing to do, so why not continue with some up to date pics and info on our hobby & family. I'm Just Saying!!!


----------



## Marty

MARCUS said:


> :wave:Sethdaddy, started this thing and I'm just revampimg it. A lot of us....thought this was a prety cool thing to do, so why not continue with some up to date pics and info on our hobby & family. I'm Just Saying!!!


Where is your updated pic?:wave:

I'll have to see what I can dig up as far as picture.

I am currently unemployed, still married.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ok, here's a shot of me (#15u) back in the day(1978), and the 2nd shot is in 2005 !


----------



## Shadowracer

Here's me and a friend of mine horsing around on the frontstretch before the feature. See the young good looking guy on the left? Well, I'm the other one. 

Second one is doing some pre-race commentary for our big Labor Day show. I hate that stupid hat, but somewhere along the line it became a sort of trademark, and a way for guys to find me at the track. (the guy holding the mic is also my main slot car buddy. He, I and our kids, and whoever else shows up, race every Monday in the offseason.)


----------



## plymouth71

Me and one of my mentors. If you don't recognize him, That is Chip Foose on the left.


----------



## SuperFist

Elena Arsinevici.

__________________


----------



## TexMexSu

So, do you have to post your photo with girls :thumbsup: or someone  famous?


----------



## ___cory___

Here's me last weekend at Glen Schneidermann's Zen Raceway. I'm the one in the black Mooneyes shirt.

-Cory


----------



## A/FX Nut

Here are a couple of pictures of me from 2011. The first one is with my third grandchild Isabella born in September 2011 and the second I'm with the dog, Beau.

Randy.


----------



## gomanvongo

here's me, my lovely wife, and my big man! bet you can't tell who's who!

john


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey John, that's a really cool Photo :thumbsup: and a really nice family too  Love the Retro look to everything as well.


----------



## rodstrguy

completely agree with Ralph, cool beans.


----------



## Bubba 123

rodstrguy said:


> completely agree with Ralph, cool beans.


megga-ditto :thumbsup:
"U"...r the guy in the middle...right???? :wave:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo

Thanks guys! the best part is - we all play slots, and fix 1:1 cars together - great times!

My little guy's best friend from day care asked for a slot car set for his birthday this year too - I'm getting my community started young!

john


----------



## CJ53

*just me*

This is me,, Bill Hall took the shot, just before I rolled out of Shelton, Wa. 











Unfortunately , Flight 20 and I parted ways a couple of years ago.. sure do miss that truck. 

CJ


----------



## Bill Hall

That pic couldnt have been taken by me!

...it lacks my trade mark thumb partially covering the lens.

Good times Ceej, for just a few short hours we were 10 years old again.


----------



## clydeomite

It's Kinda funnie CJ . I heard " Wolf Creek Pass" By CW McCall the other day and thought of you. In fact ever time I hear a truckin song I think of you. I forget the other song that makes my laugh but I think its a CW tune as well.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## joegri

theres our boy cj lookin good kid!!
where ya been?


----------



## CJ53

Bill.. 
Next time.. we get to build a couch cushion fort and put a slot track on the floor beside it right?? 

Joegri..
Just working and sleeping.. Running the Nightshift moving udder cola to the plants around here.. 

Clyde.. Wolf Creek Pass,,,, over it once or twice, once for sure on chains!.. and I never did find the feed store in Pagosa Springs.. 

TTYL

CJ


----------



## Marty

I won a free breakfast at Tim Hortons from our local radio station.










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## joegri

well heres a pic of me and gracie on thanx giving day. i was just pickin up the last of the leaves and the tm snapped this of me.


----------



## torredcuda

Me looking and the gf at the Carlisle Mopar show.


----------



## Bubba 123

Marty said:


> I won a free breakfast at Tim Hortons from our local radio station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


4 a FREE Breakfast..."I'LD" B smiling 2 Marty ;-)

http://s1230.beta.photobucket.com/user/larcombe1/media/SATURDAY S N S/018.jpg.html

"I'm that "Handsome-Devil"... on the Right :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Harold Sage

This is me with my grandson. Picture was taken last year at my dad's wedding.


----------



## alpink

Me and Hank (65 comet)










.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ya see, Alpink ain't so scarey looking. As a matter of fact, he kinda looks like Santa Claus.


----------



## slotcarman12078

My picture is a few pages back, and I was told to never post up any more self portraits. Believe me, I've only gotten scarier in the past 4 years! :freak::tongue:


----------



## plymouth71

I think Al is the other guy Ralph...


----------



## sethndaddy

plymouth71 said:


> I think Al is the other guy Ralph...


no, Al is on the left.


----------



## rdm95

This is me


----------



## TexMexSu

OK, this is me working at a trade show in Chicago.....










Before you even ask, I am the tall one.

Sorry.


----------



## plymouth71

sethndaddy said:


> no, Al is on the left.



Whaddaya know. He Does look like Santa Claus. Copperhead71, I hope you work things out with AL... It's not good to upset Santa unless you like Coal in your stockings! :tongue:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Santa/alpink and other Celebrities....*



plymouth71 said:


> Whaddaya know. He Does look like Santa Claus. Copperhead71, I hope you work things out with AL... It's not good to upset Santa unless you like Coal in your stockings! :tongue:


 And BESIDES, Santa-Al is 6'3" tall and 240lbs ! (which is close to my dimensions- I'm 6'4" and 230lbs !)
Anyway, I like alpink, he's a good guy(IMHO), ya just got to understand him.... which has been one of MY crosses to bear- also in life 

Ok, to fit this thread, here's another pic of me....taken about 10 yrs ago.








Extra Credit if anyone can tell me who the lady is I'm standing next to, she appeared regularly on a long running Sci-Fi TV series, although she was killed off during the run of the show.


----------



## ruralradio

A face for radio with a voice for the newspaper....

Happy New Year, all....


----------



## TexMexSu

Ralphthe3rd said:


> And BESIDES, Santa-Al is 6'3" tall and 240lbs ! (which is close to my dimensions- I'm 6'4" and 230lbs !)


Lightweights.

6'4", 286lbs as of yesterday.
(gravity starts to affect you after 55)


----------



## ruralradio

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Extra Credit if anyone can tell me who the lady is I'm standing next to, she appeared regularly on a long running Sci-Fi TV series, although she was killed off during the run of the show.


OK, I'll bite.... that's not Shirley Manson, is it?


----------



## plymouth71

Ralphthe3rd said:


> And BESIDES, Santa-Al is 6'3" tall and 240lbs ! (which is close to my dimensions- I'm 6'4" and 230lbs !)
> Anyway, I like alpink, he's a good guy(IMHO), ya just got to understand him.... which has been one of MY crosses to bear- also in life
> 
> Ok, to fit this thread, here's another pic of me....taken about 10 yrs ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra Credit if anyone can tell me who the lady is I'm standing next to, she appeared regularly on a long running Sci-Fi TV series, although she was killed off during the run of the show.



Umm I don't see a pic ralph... is it the invisible woman?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Nope...*



ruralradio said:


> OK, I'll bite.... that's not Shirley Manson, is it?


 Sorry, she's not. I'll give you two more hints. She's Canadian(and that's were the TV series was Filmed <in Vancouver> ), and she played a Doctor on the show.
BTW- her real life first name is very odd....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Sorry Dan, it's there...?*



plymouth71 said:


> Umm I don't see a pic ralph... is it the invisible woman?


 I dunno why you cannot see it ? And she's even a fellow Canuck !
Btw, she's also a voice-over "Cartoon" actress, as well and regular TV/ Movie actress. She's a tiny lil thing, but a very sweet lady whom I've known personally for years. Btw- I made an error in the date of that pic, it was taken in the summer of 2001.....lol- I don't look like that anymore


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

My lil lady friend looked more like this>







when she was on that popular Sci-Fi TV show for over a decade....


----------



## Omega

She was on Stargate SG-1.

Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Bingo !*



Omega said:


> She was on Stargate SG-1.
> 
> Dave


 Yes indeed ! Her character was Dr. Janet Fraiser, and her name is Teryl Rothery.
more pix of me and her taken in yr 2000....


----------



## plymouth71

Ralphthe3rd said:


> My lil lady friend looked more like this>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when she was on that popular Sci-Fi TV show for over a decade....


Weird Ralph, this pic shows up but the other does not.


----------



## rbrunne1

Here's a picture of a couple HobbyTalk Members...from Left to Right:

-Not an HT Member
-Not an HT Member
-Gary#8
-I can't remember
-Jeeper


----------



## 1976Cordoba




----------



## JordanZ870




----------



## ParkRNDL

ok, fine.

my daughter just took this one of me and the TM at Thanksgiving.










this one gives a much more accurate pic, though...










--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

rick, you and the TM make a Fine looking couple :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

joez870 said:


>


Nothing fresher? thats like from before you paused Hobbytalking... Just kidding. I kid, I kid !


----------



## JordanZ870




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>


Getting close to your Caveman avatar look there bud...maybe lean your head to your right a little...You guys notice that or is it just my imagination??? RM
Liking that shirt too!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Randy,

That is the same thing that my TM said when she looked over my shoulder last night.

Just having fun Doba.



Rob


----------



## TGM2054

YEP! Thats me!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Getting close to your Caveman avatar look there bud...maybe lean your head to your right a little...You guys notice that or is it just my imagination??? RM
> Liking that shirt too!!!


 
Haha - yeah maybe so. :tongue:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Taken at the Performance Racing Industry Trade Show in Orlando last Dec With a long time friend. Yes I am alive and (somewhat) well.


----------



## ParkRNDL

OMG that's Miss Hurst! Nice!! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice pic Larry. Linda herself


----------



## sethndaddy

I guess I'll post a pic, being that I started this way back and deleated the old photo.

this is me and my dog Bowser.


----------



## Bubba 123

ParkRNDL said:


> OMG that's Miss Hurst! Nice!! :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


ok...stupid question here :freak:
Linda "Hurst"...
as in; Hurst-Shifters...ect???? 

ok, so i WASN'T a "Motor-Head" w/ i was young :drunk:

"I" was the guy trying to sqweeze the MOST milage out of a gal. of gas back
then 2....

never owned a V8 until 1980 w/ a C10 P/U, 
then in '97 w/ an F250 Diesel....
& in 2001 w/ a class A rv .. trident F650 (School bus chassis ??) V10....


Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:
back 2 straight & V6's past.. 10 years..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Miss Hurst- as in Shifters, yes...*

Yes, Linda Vaughn was the First Miss Hurst, and attended many-many Races to promote them and Hurst Racing Products, and mainly their shifters. She used to wear a all white very short mini(skirt)dress, and usually rode in the back of an Open Oldsmobile Convertible(that sported a Huge- Hurst Shifter protruding up in the middle of the car, while waving to the Crowds.





























Bubba 123 said:


> ok...stupid question here
> Linda "Hurst"...
> as in; Hurst-Shifters...ect????
> 
> ok, so i WASN'T a "Motor-Head" w/ i was young :drunk:
> 
> "I" was the guy trying to sqweeze the MOST milage out of a gal. of gas back
> then 2....
> 
> never owned a V8 until 1980 w/ a C10 P/U,
> then in '97 w/ an F250 Diesel....
> & in 2001 w/ a class A rv .. trident F650 (School bus chassis ??) V10....
> 
> 
> Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:
> back 2 straight & V6's past.. 10 years..


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice tow package!


----------



## Gear Head

Holy camel toe batman!


----------



## joegri

c,mon man get it right .. camels dont have toes they have hoves!!! yowza!


----------



## 15807brett

the mules ear is listening


----------



## tomhocars

*Lida Vaughn was the second Miss HURST*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Yes, Linda Vaughn was the First Miss Hurst, and attended many-many Races to promote them and Hurst Racing Products, and mainly their shifters. She used to wear a all white very short mini(skirt)dress, and usually rode in the back of an Open Oldsmobile Convertible(that sported a Huge- Hurst Shifter protruding up in the middle of the car, while waving to the Crowds.


The first Miss Hurst was Patty Flanery.Linda Vaugn was the second,although the most famous.


----------



## tomhocars

*Linda Vaughn was the second Miss Hurst*

Patty Flanery was the first Miss Hurst.Linda Vaughn was the second,although the most famous.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

tomhocars said:


> Patty Flanery was the first Miss Hurst.Linda Vaughn was the second,although the most famous.


Sorry, my bad, I'm not as OLD as you  so I was just a little kid before -Linda V.


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Sorry, my bad, I'm not as OLD as you  so I was just a little kid before -Linda V.


Ralph...
@ "OUR" age...it's called "Senior-Moments".....:freak:
it's OK, they pass [email protected] first :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

I could take a "senior moment" with Miss Hurst!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Which one ?*



alpink said:


> I could take a "senior moment" with Miss Hurst!


 Al, Which Miss Hurst, Linda V or ? And what era- in her prime, or the Larry Lype version ?


----------



## alpink

might as well go out with a BANG .... all of them


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> might as well go out with a BANG .... all of them


yep...like Betty Page & Mae West... She is "Immortal" 2 time :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

.... now ..... don't get me started on Betty Page ............ woooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JordanZ870

alpink said:


> .... now ..... don't get me started on Betty Page ............ woooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooo


I'm with ya! Hubba hubba!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom

Lype, nice pic with your friend, be well.


----------



## bobhch

Just got this GODZILLA KING OF THE MONSTERS shirt off of Paybay the other day.










This February our Scouts Blue and Gold theme was Marti Gras.
The Cub Master and the Assistant Cub Masters got to wear different hats that were given to us as a suprise.

Have been to Marti Gras a couple times. New Orleans knows how to PARTY!! :hat::hat:










Great pictures everyone. Hobby Talkers are the BEST!

Bob...one of the best...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

awesome shirt Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas

bobhch said:


>


AWESOME! :thumbsup:

And the shirt ain't bad either. :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870

Beautiful shirt on a beautiful man. 
Diggin the jesters hat too, Bob.:thumbsup:
Not everyone can wear the motley!


----------



## TGM2054

:jest: I just figured the hat was everyday attire for Bob.


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Just got this GODZILLA KING OF THE MONSTERS shirt off of Paybay the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This February our Scouts Blue and Gold theme was Marti Gras.
> The Cub Master and the Assistant Cub Masters got to wear different hats that were given to us as a suprise.
> 
> Have been to Marti Gras a couple times. New Orleans knows how to PARTY!! :hat::hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures everyone. Hobby Talkers are the BEST!
> 
> Bob...one of the best...zilla



"L.T.S." Bob :thumbsup:
(Love The Shirt) :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

